
RBC shuts down Ottawa Bitcoin account - rpledge
http://www.obj.ca/Local/2013-04-29/article-3229285/RBC-shuts-down-Ottawa-Bitcoin-account/1
======
plg
Banks and governments are concerned about bitcoin, i.e. they want to take
their cut. I take this as a sign that this means bitcoin is here to stay (or
at least the big banks and the government think so).

